
No, really, what's a monad? - ColinWright
https://rmarcus.info/blog//2016/12/14/monads.html
======
weinzierl
I really, really like, that you can view the examples in a bunch of different
languages and I like the implementation of the switching UI.

> Hopefully you have now gained at least a little sympathy for the Haskell
> purist who laments Python’s lack of 1st class support for monads. In
> languages like Haskell, applying a monad to a function doesn’t require you
> to refactor that function into a bunch of calls to bind: every function
> actually already uses the identity/trivial monad, and you can swap out the
> implementation anytime you want.

One final listing that showed one of the earlier examples in Haskell to get a
taste of _" 1st class support for monads"_ would have made this article
perfect.

------
chasedehan
This works - thanks for that!

